
Ask HN: How to develop a core competency? - FahadUddin92
I have always been obsessed with being an alpha programmer (someone that can do everything). Its been five years and I have been able to do a few but have tried many. My new employer is telling me to develop a core competency (pick up an area in tech and become really good at it). How do you guys focus on one when there are so much new things coming up every day?
======
adamkas
the best way to do that is to choose the topic that you really love and you
could potentially spend 48hours doing some experiments with it. Money will
follow

